# Sensor de movimiento de suelo con mouse



## musickero (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola gente del foro, me puse a hacer un sensor de movimiento de suelo con un mouse ps/2 conectado a un micro atmel 89s8252, el mouse es ideal porque me marca movimiento en dos ejes. El problema es que los mouse ps/2 tienen que ser inicializados para que empiecen a funcionar y no se como hacer esto con el micro. Lo que pude hacer hasta ahora es que los clocks de mouse me activen una interrupción del micro. No se como hace para enviarle al mouse la cadena de inicializacion que es 0xf4. Espero que puedan ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 17, 2007)

Si te interesa como conectar el mouse al micro, está aquí:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/prop/PropDemoDschem.pdf


----------



## musickero (Ene 18, 2007)

Gracias che, pero mas alla de la conexión, que esta de mas decir que ya la hice, me interesaria el programa para inicializar el mouse. no sabes donde se puede encontrar?


----------



## jalva (Ene 23, 2007)

El mouse No debe ser inicializado, al igual que el teclado emite un clock y datos sincronizados con el mismo clock.
Los datos que emite el mouse son vectorizados, es decir que emite un dato que indica cuantos pixels se mueve en 2 direcciones.
Tantos pixels en forma vertical, tantos en forma horizontal y su direccion.
Te recomiendo http://www.computer-engineering.org/ps2protocol/ , está en ingles pero es muy clara.

Jalva


----------



## musickero (Ene 31, 2007)

Me pasaron unas paginas con buena información, lo unico que estan en ingles y, ahora tambien, en italiano. No voy a parar hasta hacer un documento claro y completo en español. Saludos gente.

esta es la pagina de inicio, revisen los links y van a encontrar mucha información interesante.

http://www.fiacopetti.it/index_en.htm


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 31, 2007)

No entiendo cual es el disgusto por tener que leer información en inglés..creo que es bueno y necsario reforzar nuestros conocimientos en otro idioma. pero la traduccion seria una buena herramienta para el futuro y no repetir siempretodos el mismo proceso de estar traduciendo e interpretando.


----------



## heli (Feb 2, 2007)

Las fuentes de mi programa para acceso al ratón, están en C de Keil para 8051, pero sirven. 
El ratón SÍ que hay que inicializarlo, no recuerdo si es obligatorio, pero hay varias formas de comunicarse con él (stream y remote) y se pueden configurar en él algunos parámetros.

Estoy con *yamazaky1984* que hay que ponerse las pilas con el inglés. Casi toda la documentación técnica está en inglés, además algunas traducciones son tan malas que te lían en vez de aclararte.


----------



## musickero (Feb 4, 2007)

Barbaro tu aporte me esta acercando mucho a terminar este proyecto. Para  entender mejor el programa no sabras la forma en que se conecto al microcontrolador el mouse ps2. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## mahu (Sep 19, 2008)

Para utilizar el ps2 con algun PIC puedes darle un vistazo a las librerias con que cuenta Microbasic


----------



## jalva (Oct 18, 2008)

por las dudas...
 en www.mikroe.com


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2008)

Una pregunta. ¿Para qué conectar un PIC al PS/2?


----------



## jaikem (Ene 15, 2010)

bueno, ahi ya vendra la creatividad a darle una aplicacion. puede verse como un sensor de posicion "q" o inclusive podria serlo de velocidad "q'". ya que te proporciona informacion con respecto a el tiempo de la posicion q(t) y velocidad q'(t). 

almenos es lo que yo pienso.

saludos!!


----------

